

What iPads Will Do To Your Family - skmurphy
http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2010/05/what_ipads_will_do_to_your_fam.html

======
rbranson
His comparison to cookware is a bit off. A $150 All-Clad stainless steel pan
will last a hundred years. That's like half a penny per day.

------
systems
<quote> My wife asserted her rightful place in the hierarchy later that
evening, and took it upstairs to the bedroom to relax while watching TV. Tap,
tap, tap. Occasionally, she showed me something interesting she found online.
And smiling </quote>

Does anyone else find this degrading to women! Like if his wife suddenly
discovered technology or the internet! Really !!! C'mon

Imagine if the story were told the other way around, the wife brings the iPad
home.

Wife: I brought the new iPad home, I was reluctant for a while, after all, I
already have an iPod touch, an iPhone and 3 laptops, one for the kids, one for
me and the old laptop i left for my husby to surf the net every now and then.

Wife: But i decide, what the heck, one more gadget wont harm us. So I bought
the iPad home. My husband and kids, gathered around me like mosquitos around a
light bulb, or starving africans around a USAid shipment of food, my husby
grabbed the iPad and started poking it, like an ape poking a new object he
just discovered in the jungle or ... well you get the idea! I hope

When i see such stories, I think of apes

~~~
dbz
Eee. I think your idea of degrading isn't actually degrading! Respectfully, I
believe you are misunderstanding the meaning of his words and possibly the
idea of "degrading to woman."

When you reversed the story (I'm completely ignoring the wife's second
comment), you used a nickname "husby," which is clearly meant to be derogatory
because you used it in a context akin to talking to a young child. Husbands
shouldn't be treated like young children on leashes, so it is negative. The
actual husband's article, however, meant to convey a sense of glee and
admiration which is innocent and childlike in form. A positive emotion rather
than a negative one. You may say because it is such an unadulterated emotion
(and she starts "Tap. Tap. Tap" -ing away), that it is animalistic, but still
not degrading to woman.

I believe you are seeing what you want to see- rather than what is actually
there. His wife didn't just discover the internet, she discovered a new method
of browsing it which is enchanting. Honestly, if you switched the husband and
wife aspect of the _article_ (not your recreation), it wouldn't seem degrading
to men.

Respectfully, dbz

